# Full Tryon results (scroll down)



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2009)

What's already been a pretty good season for Chatham Artillery BBQ turned even better at the 16th annual Blue Ridge BBQ & Music Festival.

The Savannah, Ga.-based cookers made their Blue Ridge debut a most successful one, besting 77 other cook teams to claim the title of Grand Champion at the annual Barbecue Festival competition in Tryon, North Carolina.

It's the second Grand Champion's title for Chatham Artillery this year - the team also won the Florida BBQ Association Contest in Albany, Ga.

"We've been in five events so far, and we've finished in the top five in four of the them," said team member Lee Sweat. "We've been in the top 10 in all of them. We've had a good year."

Making Chatham Artillery's win even more impressive - the team topped 2008 Grand Champion Tuffy Stone and Cool Smoke, which earned honors as Reserve Grand Champion this go-around. Rounding out the top five were Raw Talent, BUB-BA-Q and Swamp Boys BBQ.

"I can't believe it," said Bill Anderson of Chatham Artillery. "This feels great. 

"Usually our strength is brisket and pork, but we did better here in ribs and chicken. It's just great to win. This is our first time in this contest."

Screamin Nite Hog BBQ earned the Governor's Trophy as the top North Carolina squad.

In the individual classes, Polk County's Foothills Mountain BBQ captured first place in Chicken for the second consecutive year and  third time overall at the Tryon BBQ festival, barely edging Cool Smoke. Chatham Artillery won the Pork Ribs class, with Pickin' Porkers of Clemmens, S.C. taking top honors in Pork. Former Grand Champion Byron Chism and his Buttrub.com team won Brisket.

Another former Grand Champion, veteran Tryon competitors Oink, Cackle and Moo Two, walked away with the top prize in Whole Hog. The Texas Young Guns of Pasadena, Texas, placed first in Anything Butt, while Tarheel Smokers of Herford, N.C. won the Dessert competition, a new addition to the Blue Ridge event.

The competition highlighted another successful Festival - veteran Blue Ridge attendees said Saturday's crowd seemed among the biggest ever. Some 20,000 to 25,000 guests were expected to sample great cuisine, music, crafts, rides and fireworks during the two days of the event.

"We had a great time here. This is a great festival," said Sweat. "We definitely were coming back here no matter what."

16th Annual Blue Ridge BBQ & Music Festival
Overall
1. Chatham Artillery BBQ, Bill Anderson, Savannah, Ga.
2. Cool Smoke, Tuffy Stone, Richmond, Va.
3. Raw Talent, Gary Kunes, Tega Cay, S.C.
4. BUB-BA-Q, Bubb Lattimer, Jasper, Ga.
5. Swamp Boys BBQ, Rob Bagby, Winter Haven, Fla.
6. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla.
7. Screamin Nite Hog BBQ, Charlie Welch, Winston-Salem, N.C.
8. Big Mo's & The AHO BBQN Outlaws, Morris Hampton, Blowing Rock, N.C.
9. Governor's BBQ, Gary Roberts, Nashville, Tenn.
10. Two Old Men & A Grill, Howard Wooten, Alexis, N.C.

Chicken
1. Foothills Mountain BBQ, Paul Dale, Columbus, N.C.
2. Cool Smoke, Tuffy Stone, Richmond, Va.
3. BUB-BA-Q, Bubb Lattimer, Jasper, Ga.
4. Big Mo's & The AHO BBQN Outlaws, Morris Hampton, Blowing Rock, N.C.
5. Chatham Artillery BBQ, Bill Anderson, Savannah, Ga.
6. Swamp Boys BBQ, Rob Bagby, Winter Haven, Fla.
7. Screamin Nite Hog BBQ, Charlie Welch, Winston-Salem, N.C.
8. Two Old Men & A Grill, Howard Wooten, Alexis, N.C.
9. Raw Talent, Gary Kunes, Tega Cay, S.C.
10. Learn2Q.com, Troy Black, Fultondale, Ala.

Pork Ribs
1. Chatham Artillery BBQ, Bill Anderson, Savannah, Ga.
2. Governor's BBQ, Gary Roberts, Nashville, Tenn.
3. Two Old Men & A Grill, Howard Wooten, Alexis, N.C.
4. Big Mo's & The AHO BBQN Outlaws, Morris Hampton, Blowing Rock, N.C.
5. Screamin Nite Hog BBQ, Charlie Welch, Winston-Salem, N.C.
6. Tarheel Smokers, Roy Murray, Hertford, NC
7. Swamp Boys BBQ, Rob Bagby, Winter Haven, Fla.
8. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla.
9. Allnighters, Chris Johnson, Kings Mountain, N.C.
10. Cool Smoke, Tuffy Stone, Richmond, Va.

Pork
1. Pickin' Porkers, Roger Wise, Clemmens, S.C.
2. P&C Smoke-A-Holics, Brad Van Cannon, Salisbury, N.C.
3. C. Eliots BBQ, Chris Turner, Fort Lauderdale, Fla.
4. Munchee's Smokehouse, Gary Blevins, Lake City, Fla.
5. Serial Griller, Mark Breen, Yorktown, Va.
6. Smoky Mountain Smokers, Joe Amore, Sevierville, Tenn.
7. Too Bad You're My Cousin, Hudson Denney, Greenville, S.C.
8. Raw Talent, Gary Kunes, Tega Cay, S.C.
9. Cool Smoke, Tuffy Stone, Richmond, Va.
10. Little Vaughn's Q-Shack, Doug Shanklin, Jr., Knoxville, Tenn.

Brisket
1. Buttrub.com, Byron Chism, Santa Rosa Beach, Fla.
2. Swamp Boys BBQ, Rob Bagby, Winter Haven, Fla.
3. BUB-BA-Q, Bubb Lattimer, Jasper, Ga.
4. Raw Talent, Gary Kunes, Tega Cay, S.C.
5. Texas Young Guns, Doug Lonidier, Pasadena, Tex.
6. Carolina BBQ Company, Dale Duckworth, Hildebran, N.C.
7. Chatham Artillery BBQ, Bill Anderson, Savannah, Ga.
8. B4BBQ, Michael Volpe, Tryon, N.C.
9. GB's BBQ, Gordon Bryant, Tavares, Fla.
10. NARD's Backyard BBQ, Lawrence Knight, Piedmont, S.C.

Whole Hog
1. Oink, Cackle & Moo Two, Donnie Weddington, Tullahoma, TN
2. Bare Bonz BBQ, Brian Lyons, Greenwood, S.C.
3. Pigs In Heat, John Childers, Toccoa, Ga.
4. Texas Rib Rangers, Bill Milroy, Denton, Tex.
5. King's Cooking Inc., Chip Davis, Shelby, N.C.
6. Two Old Men & A Grill, Howard Wooten, Alexis, N.C.
7. Mike's Catering, Mike Fields, Dorchester, S.C.
8. Big Bad Wolf Barbecue, Aaron Price, Martinex, Ga.
9. Po’ Boyz BBQ, Matt Sparrow, Chandler, Ariz.
10, Pig-N-Out Pork Cookers, Ricky Toney, Forest City, N.C.

Dessert
1. Texas Young Guns, Doug Lonidier, Pasadena, Tex.
2. Sue E. Pigg, Steve Wainscott, Clemson, S.C.
3. Too Bad You're My Cousin, Hudson Denney, Greenville, S.C.
4. Cannon's BBQ Hut, L.J. Cannon, Spartanburg, S.C.
5. B4BBQ, Michael Volpe, Tryon, N.C.
6. Mountain View BBQ, Shane Blackwell, Columbus, N.C.
7. Dr. Bones Bar-B-Q, Marshall Jones, Thonotosassa, Fla.
8. Raw Talent, Gary Kunes, Tega Cay, S.C.
9. Double "F" Cookers, Henry Fierova, Woodsboro, Tex.
10. Mountain Magic Country BBQ, Thomas Tessneer, Shelby, NC


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Partial Tryon results*



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Screamin Nite Hog BBQ earned the Governor's Trophy as the top North Carolina squad.
> 
> 
> 16th Annual Blue Ridge BBQ & Music Festival
> ...



Congratulations, Charlie!


----------



## swampsauce (Jun 14, 2009)

Did yall see the full results. Some dude named Finney finished 16th!!!!!
Now if someone would give him some advice on ribs.......    :twisted: 
Congrats Finney!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 15, 2009)

he shore did!  



Overall Results
1.	CHATHAM ARTILLERY BBQ
2.	COOL SMOKE
3.	RAW TALENT
4.	BUB BA Q
5.	SWAMP BOYS BBQ TEAM
6.	BUTTRUB.COM
7.	SCREAMIN NITE HOG BBQ
8.	BIG MO AND THE AHO BBQ
9.	GOVERNORS BBQ
10.	TWO OLD MEN AND A GRILL
11.	SERIAL GRILLER
12.	MUNCHEES SMOKEHOUSE
13.	LEARN2Q.COM
14.	TARHEEL SMOKERS
15.	C ELIOTS BBQ
16.	IRON PIG BBQ
17.	GBS BBQ
18.	BLINDOGS OUTLAW BBQ GANG
19.	PICKIN PORKERS
20.	SMOKY MOUNTAIN SMOKERS
21.	MTN MAGIC COUNTRY BBQ
22.	NARDS BACKYARD BBQ
23.	CAROLINA BBQ COMPANY
24.	TEXAS YOUNG GUNS
25.	LITTLE VAUGHNS Q SHACK
26.	LITTLE BIT OF TEXAS
27.	BUTTS AND BREASTTS
28.	KINGS COOKING
29.	KICK BACK COVE RACING
30.	FIRED UP QUE
31.	PIT DOGS BBQ
32.	CROW CREEK BBQ
33.	P AND C SMOKE A HOLICS
34.	BAREBONZBBQ.COM
35.	THATLL DO PIG
36.	B4BBQ
37.	BUTTS R US
38.	TOO BAD YOURE MY COUSIN
39.	OINK, CACKLE AND MOO TOO
40.	BS PITMEISTERS
41.	PIGS IN HEAT
42.	ON THE SPOT
43.	FUNKQANDTHEPIGYOURODEINON
44.	TEXAS RIB RANGERS
45.	DR BONES BAR B Q
46.	FOOTHILLS MOUNTAIN BBQ
47.	SOUTHERN HILLBILLY SMOKE
48.	MIKES CATERING
49.	SHREVES PIT CREW
50.	PAPPA SMOKE
51.	SUE E PIG
52.	CAROLINA CUSTOM COOKERS
53.	HAMBONES BY THE FIRE
54.	LAZY ASS BBQ CREW
55.	JERRYS TENDER BUTT BBQ
56.	ALLNIGHTERS
57.	FATBACKS BBQ AND RIB SHACK
58.	PIG N OUT PORK COOKERS
59.	POKE IT,STOKE IT AND SMOKE
60.	GREER GRILLERS
61.	GRILLIN GANGSTERS
62.	BIG BAD WOLF BARBECUE
63.	FINE SWINE
64.	UNCLE JEDS COOKING TEAM
65.	UP IN SMOKE
66.	PIGS ON THE WING
67.	KILBY AND CO KILTED BBQ
68.	MOUNTAIN VIEW BBQ
69.	SILVER LAKE BASTERS
70.	SLAP YO MAMA BBQ
71.	PO BOTZ BBQ
72.	CULTURE ON THE COBB
73.	DOUBLE F COOKERS
74.	MOTLEY QUE CREW
75.	CANNONS BBQ HUT
76.	HOMETOWN BAR B QUE
77.	TRIPLE J BBQ
78.	THREE CHIEFS AND A DUCK


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 15, 2009)

Tryon is my favorite contest on the schedule.  It was great to be able to be part of the Iron Pig crew.  Finney is a great cook and his new Superior Smoker takes the cooker problems out of the equation.  

Overall the food was terriffic.  I think we got exactly what we were looking for.  Unfortunatly, some of the judges were looking for something a little bit different than we had to offer.

Great cook....Thanks Fin!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2009)

Charlie did us all proud this weekend winning the Governor's Trophy.  Congrats to him for his win.

Tim, ribs are what killed me this weekend... I'l take those tips when you are ready to give them.     I just have to get the timing worked out only using one cooker.

Well... I live to fight another day.  :roll:


----------

